
The Birth of a Visualization Framework Suite from Uber - yarapavan
http://uber.github.io/deck.gl/blog/2017/visualization-framework-suite
======
yarapavan
The visualization frameworks that are part of this initial suite are:

\- deck.gl - High performance WebGL powered layers for geospatial and infovis
use cases.

\- react-map-gl - React components for Mapbox GL (integrates seamlessly with
deck.gl)

\- react-vis - An extensive set of React charting components.

\- luma.gl - WebGL2 components powering deck.gl

